# is yacht varnish for fish



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

as above is vacht varnish safe for aquariums


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

dunno, depends if its got anything toxic in it. the sea can disperse any toxicity over a wide area however it could be quite concentrated in a tank.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Once it's fully dried, aired out, and you've sprayed it down I'm sure it would be fine....What would you use it for?


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

well im building a new cwd viv its going to 4' x 4' x 2' and im doing a fake rock back ground with a big 4' x 2' x 1' fish tank at the bottom so the yacht varnish will be in contact with the water so i wanted to be sure


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's completely waterproof.I would air it out and wash it down a couple of times to make sure though.
I'll be making a fake waterfall for my cwd's too, and will be using it.


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok thanks for your help


----------

